# POC New "Sunday Beach Pass"



## EdK13




----------



## Smackdaddy53

I never thought this would happen...looks like boozers will have some current to deal with back there now!


----------



## EdK13

All your skinny cuts are being scoured.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

EdK13 said:


> All your skinny cuts are being scoured.


I know...I'm going to have to do some scouting soon and make new tracks. From what my buddy told me a few of my remote back lakes are now accessible by deep vees. I hope that's not the case.


----------



## ActionCliff

We were down there for the long weekend cutting up trees and serving dinner in Tivoli and Seadrift, but got the boat out Sunday morning for a quick dawn patrol session(launched in POC). 

I can report that while the water is murky, the fish are doing great. We saw some tails and had fish blowing out from every direction...when we get some clearer water it will be game on. 

I'm excited to check out Sunday Beach Pass when were back in a couple weeks.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

Any news on Charlie's?


----------



## ActionCliff

I should have gone by there, we only got on the water for a couple hours. Mostly were down there to work and help out...I'm betting Charlie's is fine, POC escaped in relatively good shape. Crazy how some areas looked completely normal, but a few hundred yards over would be trashed.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I never thought this would happen...looks like boozers will have some current to deal with back there now!


Where will the WT bikini team hang out now?


----------



## sjrobin

I would not get too excited about the new pass. Probably be a trickle by January unless we get another storm. Besides, Pass Cavallo is walking distance away. The best effect of Harvey is gouging and flushing the marshes. Kind of a nutrient reset for the food chain. Good news long term(2 to 10 yrs) but TPWD should continue to restrict oyster harvest for a few years.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

sjrobin said:


> I would not get too excited about the new pass. Probably be a trickle by January unless we get another storm. Besides, Pass Cavallo is walking distance away. The best effect of Harvey is gouging and flushing the marshes. Kind of a nutrient reset for the food chain. Good news long term(2 to 10 yrs) but TPWD should continue to restrict oyster harvest for a few years.


Last thing we need is another storm...I need to get on the water!


----------



## 1Fisher77316

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Last thing we need is another storm...I need to get on the water!


From the videos I've seen it looks like Fish Pond may have opened up a little more and even Mule Slough would benefit from more tidal movement. My old stomping grounds are looking enticing for sure. 
Tight lines
1Fisher77316


----------



## TGlidden

What's there now is very close to the historic Pass Cavallo. The eastern side of j hook was, in part, Pelican island. The main Pass was where it is now, and there was a shallower pass on the Decros side (east).


----------



## Smackdaddy53

TGlidden said:


> What's there now is very close to the historic Pass Cavallo. The eastern side of j hook was, in part, Pelican island. The main Pass was where it is now, and there was a shallower pass on the Decros side (east).


The old shrimp boat


----------



## treydyer00

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The old shrimp boat


Anybody had a chance to fish this yet? Mule Slough, Fish Pond, etc? I have been wanting to get down there but life and weather will not line up and cooperate. Was hoping it might lead to some bigger fall/winter redfish opportunities.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

treydyer00 said:


> Anybody had a chance to fish this yet? Mule Slough, Fish Pond, etc? I have been wanting to get down there but life and weather will not line up and cooperate. Was hoping it might lead to some bigger fall/winter redfish opportunities.


I’ve fished all the above and then some many times since Harvey and it has been just as good as always. The only things that changed are the sloughs leading into and out of Fish Pond, Mule Slough and the rest of the back lakes there are scoured out a little more. The lakes are the same other than debris in the grass and ‘groves from the storm surge.


----------



## Stevie

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’ve fished all the above and then some many times since Harvey and it has been just as good as always. The only things that changed are the sloughs leading into and out of Fish Pond, Mule Slough and the rest of the back lakes there are scoured out a little more. The lakes are the same other than debris in the grass and ‘groves from the storm surge.


I heard a report about 2 Sundays ago that a bull shark was in Big Pocket all day. Hopefully a lot more 'poons will find their way to the flats one the water temp reaches 72 degrees again!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Stevie said:


> I heard a report about 2 Sundays ago that a bull shark was in Big Pocket all day. Hopefully a lot more 'poons will find their way to the flats one the water temp reaches 72 degrees again!


I’m sure bulls are always in that area, there is a deep gut that runs right in between Farwell and Big Pocket and on around into Lighthouse Lakes and connects to the deep cuts behind Mule Slough and on through J Hook and the new pass. When you see big schools of jacks in an area there’s probably bulls too. I caught a 6# trout there recently and Ed caught a 6 1/2 back in the slough on topwater. Fishing has been on fire lately!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

treydyer00 said:


> Anybody had a chance to fish this yet? Mule Slough, Fish Pond, etc? I have been wanting to get down there but life and weather will not line up and cooperate. Was hoping it might lead to some bigger fall/winter redfish opportunities.


Fished it last month and did OK. My fault though for being on the immediate back side of a mild cold front. But, there were a lot of places in Fish Pond & like the bayou that runs from Fish Pond back sort of NW towards Big Pocket that my panga couldn't go in the past and I was able to pget through without an issue.


----------



## coconutgroves

Isn't part of that shoreline in Fishpond part of the protected area they created after the storm? I fish further south and rarely hit POC anymore so I am not sure where the lines are at. Heard part of the inner marsh by Muleslough is a no fish zone.

That is amazing to see that pass open. I hope it has a great affect since there are many openings close by that access the marsh.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

coconutgroves said:


> Isn't part of that shoreline in Fishpond part of the protected area they created after the storm? I fish further south and rarely hit POC anymore so I am not sure where the lines are at. Heard part of the inner marsh by Muleslough is a no fish zone.
> 
> That is amazing to see that pass open. I hope it has a great affect since there are many openings close by that access the marsh.


I was whacking solid trout this evening and saw hundreds of tailing reds at sunset today on the flats that come from there. 
No part of Mule Slough is a no fish zone, I get up in there pretty often.


----------

